# Beginner tool height gauge and $ 14.00 power draw bar



## HACKMASTER (Aug 17, 2014)

Power draw bar tool copied form Toms techniques harbor freight tool works great


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 19, 2014)

Verry nice work.


----------



## dickr (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice job and both very handy !
Is there any water left in Lake Casitas ?  Do they still hold the classical concert in the park ?
dickr


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 20, 2014)

Slicker than glass!!!  What did you use for the upright rods inside the springs?  

Bob


----------



## Bishop (Aug 20, 2014)

Really nice, the power draw bar must be a treat to use.


----------



## greenhornet-1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very Nice!!!


----------

